

Devices Enforce Cellular Silence, Sweet but Illegal - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/04/technology/04jammer.html?_r=2&hp&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
mynameishere
Why are they illegal? What should be illegal is noise pollution. (I guess it
is...)

~~~
jkush
One good reason would be in case of emergency. Movie theater companies have
debated about jamming cellphone signals in theaters. What would happens if
someone started choking? Can you imagine the lawsuits if you couldn't call 911
on your cellphone because the theater had jammed your signal?

